# Help wanted around house for elderly lady in Athens



## iieee (Sep 3, 2013)

Hi there,

I am trying to find help for an elderly lady who is recovering from a fall. She is not capable of taking care of herself and requires a long period of convalescence. (area is Ekali/Kiffisia)

The local clinic is too expensive in helping out.

Does anyone know how I could go about getting help?

Any pointers would be much appreciated.

best regards

Costas


----------



## rosietrixie (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi Costas, Did you find help?


----------

